# Clicgear 3.5 trolley and B3 bag



## Tab373 (May 9, 2013)

Well I have owned the 3.5 trolley and bag for a couple months now and have to say both are great to use. Starting with the trolley the build quality is excellant the trolley is quiet big once unfolded so when you fold it back down it amazing how small it actual goes. The trolley has a compartment to put your balls glove tee etc in and a strap to keep your score card secure. There is also a handy net that you can put various item into it. The trolley also has a place to attatch your umbrella. You get a umbrella holder. That when not in use clip to the side of the trolley which is a nice touch and you get various hooks and eyelets to be able to attach towels. The trolley is very light and very easy to push.i keep forgetting to put the brake on and it often starts rolling away with me chasing it.all in all a great piece of kit IMO 4.5 out of 5

Clicgear B3 bag

I bought the bag a couple days after the trolley and the bags looks great sitting on the trolley. The bag has rubber on it so when it's on the trolley it doesn't move and its a great fit as you would expect. You get so many pockets that I'm still finding then 2 months later. At the front of the bag where the ball pocket normally is on a normal bag this is a detachable cool bag which will fit a few cans or bottles in. Just above that is the ball pocket for me this a little small as only fits about 6 ball in. The other pockets are a good size and you get a first aid pocket in another pocket which is handy for meds or plasters you also get a valuables pockets. Again build quality is excellant and you get a complete rain cover as well as just a rain hood cover.a couple of negatives the bag doesn't come with a umbrella holder it's on the trolley and to me the bag is quiet heavy empty let alone when fully loaded.its still easy to push on various surfaces but steep hills its can be tough. 4 out of 5
Pics to follow


----------



## DelB (May 9, 2013)

Good review. I've got the 3.0 trolley and B3 bag and my bag DOES have an umbrella holder, as well as the one on the trolley.


----------



## Tab373 (May 9, 2013)

Where is the holder on the bag I know I'm still finding pocket but can't find the umbrella holder


----------



## Tab373 (May 9, 2013)

I just found the umbrella holder thanks for letting me know it had one


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (May 9, 2013)

Nice review, I have the 3.0 trolley. Where does the umbrella holder clip on when not in use in the 3.5? Don't know if the 3.0 has this option but would be handy, can't check just now as keep trolley up at the course, cheers.


----------



## Alan (May 9, 2013)

Only issue I have with the bag is there is no separate putter holder. Otherwise it's a great bag.


----------



## Tab373 (May 9, 2013)

Wishaw_Hacker said:



			Nice review, I have the 3.0 trolley. Where does the umbrella holder clip on when not in use in the 3.5? Don't know if the 3.0 has this option but would be handy, can't check just now as keep trolley up at the course, cheers.
		
Click to expand...

The umbrella holder clip on 3.5 is on the left opposite side to the drinks holder on the right.just under the main compartment.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (May 9, 2013)

Tab373 said:



			The umbrella holder clip on 3.5 is on the left opposite side to the drinks holder on the right.just under the main compartment.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers for that, I'll have a look at mine next week when I'm back at the club :thup:


----------



## vkurup (May 10, 2013)

Umbrella holder on the 3.0??? have had the trolley for more than a year, but havent see one... I just use the one on the bag. 

Can someone put a pic of the brolley on the trolley.. (not when the brolley is deployed)


----------



## Paperboy (May 10, 2013)

vkurup, I think they are talking about the attachment that you place the umbrella into once attached to the trolley.


----------



## vkurup (May 10, 2013)

Paperboy said:



			vkurup, I think they are talking about the attachment that you place the umbrella into once attached to the trolley.
		
Click to expand...

My bad.. Since there was talk about umbrella holder on bag, I thought this was about a umbrella holder on the bag when not being used.  I have the 'other' umbrella holder when it is deployed...


----------



## Tab373 (May 10, 2013)

Hope this helps but mine is the 3.5


----------



## vkurup (May 10, 2013)

Tab373 said:



View attachment 5987
View attachment 5985
View attachment 5986


Hope this helps but mine is the 3.5
		
Click to expand...

I assume you are using the velco band for storing the umbrella.  I thought it was a bit of a pain, so my brolley just sits on the side of the bag.. much easier to operate.  I wud be gutted if my next bag did not have a brolley holder.


----------



## Tab373 (May 10, 2013)

My bag does have a umbrella holder I just did not see it.


----------

